# Marine steam twin 13 mm x 13 mm plans



## Silverbrewer (Feb 23, 2011)

I am new here, but while these French plans do get a mention on here, they seem to be in the wrong section!

It surprises me there is not more about them on here as it needs no castings and the drawings are nice and clear. Perhaps the fact it is in metric puts some off?

I am thinking about making it double size. Has anyone on here built one? See the original post below. It is a lovely looking engine, with a clever way of constructing the frames.

This link was posted on another board. 
The plans are metric and in French, but the drawings are clear so no problem if your French is rusty. 10 sheets in PDF format.

It's a neat twin cylinder engine with fabricated bar stock construction so no castings are required. 
Mostly brass with bits and pieces silver soldered up to look like or replace castings. Would be easy to convert to a 1/2 x 1/2 inch engine for using imperial size stock. Lots of parts, but none too complicated.

The plans can be had for free. On the john-tom site, scroll down through the component drawings to the last page to get to see the assembly drawing.


http://www.john-tom.com/MiscrPlans/PlansApr08/FrenchTwin.pdf

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/jean-luc.soumard/bicylindre.htm


----------



## Marius (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello
I'm new here too, i started the construction of this engine about one year ago, now every pieces are ready but i have some problems with set up.The plan is very good and is free, no need casting everything is from bar stock and must be silver solder.The construnction is not like simple because the geometry of components is critical. If is someone interesed of this engine maybe i'll try to start a new topic.

Sorry for my poor english


----------



## ozzie46 (Feb 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Marius. This is a great group of people.

 I have those plans also and would be very interested to see your build of it. Please do start a thread on it.

 Ron


----------



## pro-e-geek (Mar 1, 2011)

This engine intrigued me also. Just for fun, I recreated the drawings & models in Pro-Engineer.

 Cool little engine...


View attachment 000-eng-assy-CUT.pdf


View attachment 000-eng-assy-2.pdf


----------



## praetor (Mar 1, 2011)

I would love to build this steam twin, I'm getting the pieces together, I can convert millimeters into imperial (divide meaurements by 25.4) but I may need help translating plans and/or guidance on building from said plans.


----------



## xo18thfa (Mar 16, 2011)

I want to build this engine using a scale of 1/16" = 1mm. It would end up 1.57 times larger and use all inch materials.


----------



## Marius (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello

Here is my post with the construction of this engine:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=13964.0


----------

